# Headlight removal help on 2009 2500HD Chevy



## GripTruk (Dec 1, 2003)

Hey guys, I'm having a wacky problem getting all my headlights on my plow AND truck working with my western ultramount, every time I try something different I have to squeeze my hands in this tiny spot to try to switch the plugs around, takes like 5 minutes each time, if I'm lucky. I want to take the headlights out so I can actually get my hands on all the wiring easily, plus I need to splice in for the turn signals and parking lights.

Can anybody tell me what exactly is involved in pulling the headlights out? I can see 2 bolts on the top, and possibly one that you'd have to get to from the bottom of the bumper. maybe one on bottom that you can get to from the edge of the grille. If anyone could tell me, "yeah, it's those 4 bolts" or "nope, you gotta pull the whole grille off first" or anything that could help I'd really appreciate it. I didn't even try yet because it got dark out but it kind of looked like it might be a pain in the ass.

Thanks in advance!
-Jer


----------



## LunchBox (Oct 28, 2010)

I do know that in my 2011 you have to take the grill off to get the lights out. Just try to do it inside so you don't get stuck outside overnight or something.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

http://www.silveradosierra.com/exterior/silverado-new-body-headlight-t811.html


----------



## GripTruk (Dec 1, 2003)

Thanks mayhem, man I need that exact diagram but for a 2500HD, that looks like for a tahoe or avalanche...

I wonder if it's on GMupfitter...


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Pull the front two screws on the plastic inner fender liner just above the wheel. Pull the plastic down, and you can see a bolt at the base of the headlight assembly with a 10mm head... all you need to do is loosen it as the headlght assembly is slotted there. As mentioned above, you need to pull the grill, which is fairly simple as well, then there's two or three more small bolts which are readily accessible.


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

dont forget the "hidden" bolt that goes in thru the inner fender well to the lower back of the lamp assy.


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

Why dont they use the nice easy pins like the 01-07 style? Was that to easy or what?


----------



## LunchBox (Oct 28, 2010)

Frandon29;1160267 said:


> Why dont they use the nice easy pins like the 01-07 style? Was that to easy or what?


Remember that their engineers not mechanics...duh


----------

